# Complete Listing: MY2013 Lease Residuals -- The Final Push



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Now you can download the attached .PDF and learn what the current offerings are for your Model Year 2013 New BMW models as well as available option credit, loyalty rebates, ...etc.

Residual values posted in *BOLD* reflect those that have been enhanced since the last program period. F10 buyers should pay particular attention to the column that says "39 months" as this "split-term option" will yield a disproportionately lower payment than >39<...

:thumbup:

As for lease factors, you guys are going to need to do a little of the legwork on your own as this is deemed "confidential" and if I post them for you all here, too many dealers will complain, and BMW will not be happy. With my dual role with them I need to remain in good standing and will oblige. But that does keep you all from discovering and sharing. What I can tell you is that the rate that has been "the norm" for a while now, well if you reduce it by the functional equivalent of 0.24% A.P.R., you will have it...

:angel:

Good luck and best regards.

Now go make your deals!!


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Very surprised to see them up the residual and lower the mf now on the gran coupe, was expecting something like this in November. Do you believe it will get even better during the holidays? It seems like my car won't come in until January now, so I won't be able to take advantage of the October rates, I am just hoping the November/December rates will at the very least be as good as October.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

djsaad1 said:


> Very surprised to see them up the residual and lower the mf now on the gran coupe, was expecting something like this in November. Do you believe it will get even better during the holidays? It seems like my car won't come in until January now, so I won't be able to take advantage of the October rates, I am just hoping the November/December rates will at the very least be as good as October.


It is awfully difficult to predict their next move. If sales rates increase, they will not change..


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Jon Shafer said:


> Now you can download the attached .PDF and learn what the current offerings are for your Model Year 2013 New BMW models as well as available option credit, loyalty rebates, ...etc.
> 
> Residual values posted in *BOLD* reflect those that have been enhanced since the last program period. F10 buyers should pay particular attention to the column that says "39 months" as this "split-term option" will yield a disproportionately lower payment than >39<...
> 
> ...


What exactly do you mean by the 39 month split term option? It looks like the 39 month leases have a lower residual than the 36 month leases. Typically I've seen 39 month leases as "value added" leases that retain the 36 month residual just to get the payment you divide by 39 instead of 36... seems like the 39 month is NOT the way to go unless you can explain otherwise?


----------



## CK530 (Nov 16, 2006)

Jon, 

As always.......Thank you for the information:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Kar Don said:


> What exactly do you mean by the 39 month split term option? It looks like the 39 month leases have a lower residual than the 36 month leases. Typically I've seen 39 month leases as "value added" leases that retain the 36 month residual just to get the payment you divide by 39 instead of 36... seems like the 39 month is NOT the way to go unless you can explain otherwise?


What are the caps for? Run the numbers at 39 months, and you should end up with a lower payment plain and simple.

By _intentional design_ of BMWNA/FS, the 39 month term is the "sweet spot" for dealers to advertise payments which will purportedly induce prospects to visit BMW Centers.

Granted, this may not be the same thing as your Mercedes-Benz split-term lease. Oh well..

"Unless I can explain otherwise"? Sheesh, why the attitude?

:dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

CK530 said:


> Jon,
> 
> As always.......Thank you for the information:thumbup:


You are very welcome...

:thumbup:


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

New money factor for all models is now 0.00135...


----------



## m3m3m3 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the awesome post!!

Just to confirm, are these rates for 12,000 miles? And we add 1% for 10,000 miles?


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

m3m3m3 said:


> Thanks for the awesome post!!
> 
> Just to confirm, are these rates for 12,000 miles? And we add 1% for 10,000 miles?


Rates are based on 15k miles..for 12k miles, add 2%, and an additional 1% for 10k miles..


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

Jon- thanks a million for posting this information!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi Jon,

First, thank you for the info!!! You da man. 

Can you please tell me why the MF rate is no longer being made public. I noticed that all of the new spreadsheets have it either removed or blanked. 

Just curious, that's all.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

01Byte said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> First, thank you for the info!!! You da man.
> 
> ...


I would love to post the MF rate, but I have to be politically correct since I once again have a dual relationship with BMW (forum owner/sales rep).

While I personally cannot post them, there is nothing keeping our constituents from posting them..

:thumbup:


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I really wish bmw would just stop letting dealers up charge the money factor. I really don't think it's right that the dealer has that opportunity, we are financing from BMWFS not the dealer. It just seems like people are getting penalized twice for leasing, once for the original interest rate and then again for whatever the dealer puts on top of that. 

Maybe I am just missing something, but it doesn't seem like the dealer has much risk, so I don't see why they need to make a profit on the interest rate. Now don't get me wrong, I do think a dealer needs to make a profit and the deal needs to be fair for both sides. But there are other factors a dealer can make a profit on, this is in my opinion shouldn't be one of them.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

djsaad1 said:


> I really wish bmw would just stop letting dealers up charge the money factor. I really don't think it's right that the dealer has that opportunity, we are financing from BMWFS not the dealer. It just seems like people are getting penalized twice for leasing, once for the original interest rate and then again for whatever the dealer puts on top of that.
> 
> Maybe I am just missing something, but it doesn't seem like the dealer has much risk, so I don't see why they need to make a profit on the interest rate. Now don't get me wrong, I do think a dealer needs to make a profit and the deal needs to be fair for both sides. But there are other factors a dealer can make a profit on, this is in my opinion shouldn't be one of them.


All dealers have ability to make profit on the interest rate charged to the customer. The same is true for the mortgage industry and you pay a spread when you obtain a mortgage. You realize that mortgage rate you got is not the "buy rate". At least BMWFS *limits* the dealer in how much they can mark up the buy rate. Many lenders let the dealer mark it up as much as they feel they can.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> All dealers have ability to make profit on the interest rate charged to the customer. The same is true for the mortgage industry and you pay a spread when you obtain a mortgage. You realize that mortgage rate you got is not the "buy rate". At least BMWFS *limits* the dealer in how much they can mark up the buy rate. Many lenders let the dealer mark it up as much as they feel they can.


It depends where you are getting your mortgage from, there is a difference between lending straight from a bank or a private person that is risking their own money compared to a third party that is just brokering the deal.

But even if we look just at third party mortgage brokers, there is much more work involved for them and the point they get plus some extra in the fees is pretty much the only profit they make on the deal. The dealer has many areas he can make a profit from, an up charge on the money factor isn't going to make or break him.

I would feel a little different about it if the bmw financial money factor already had a small up charge for the dealer. So if instead of the current money factor being .00135 it would be .00145 and the dealer automatically gets the difference. At least that way it's a universal rate, and everyone knows what to expect.

Also correct me if I am wrong, but from what I understand, if any other leasing company that isn't a bmw dealer brokers a deal with bmw financial, they are not allowed to up charge the money factor. This privilege is only for the bmw dealers.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

djsaad1 said:


> Also correct me if I am wrong, but from what I understand, if any other leasing company that isn't a bmw dealer brokers a deal with bmw financial, they are not allowed to up charge the money factor. This privilege is only for the bmw dealers.


if you are referring to a lease broker, they just act as a gobetween for a dealer. since they are using bmwfs, the same 0.0004 MF bump is possible. bmwfs only deals with bmw dealers.

if you are talking about leasing from a different bank, like chase, etc, then they can do whatever the bank allows.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice post Jon.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Orient330iNYC said:


> if you are referring to a lease broker, they just act as a gobetween for a dealer. since they are using bmwfs, the same 0.0004 MF bump is possible. bmwfs only deals with bmw dealers.
> 
> if you are talking about leasing from a different bank, like chase, etc, then they can do whatever the bank allows.


Thanks, thats probably were I misunderstood. He probably meant they can't raise the mf over whatever rate he is getting from the dealer, not the rate of bmw financial.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Jon Shafer said:


> What are the caps for? Run the numbers at 39 months, and you should end up with a lower payment plain and simple.
> 
> By _intentional design_ of BMWNA/FS, the 39 month term is the "sweet spot" for dealers to advertise payments which will purportedly induce prospects to visit BMW Centers.
> 
> ...


Jon I apologize but I really meant no attitude and highly value your posts. I was just trying to better understand the 39month residual. You are right I was referring to Mercedes and Infiniti when they do a 39 month at a 36 month residual. Is this what is called a split term lease? I'm just trying to better understand bmwfs 39 month leases. I will try to look and run some sample numbers. I apologize for my harsh tone that truly was not my intent


----------

